# Ed's Bait Report for 4/12



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Warming temps are starting to take a toll on the shores, culverts, & bridge
areas of the lake. Ice conditions out on the lake have been fairly good,
but with spring finally arriving, things are starting to deteriorate fast.
Some anglers are walking out, using atv's, or are carrying small boats in
near the bridge areas. Those making it out have been reporting fairly good
success on walleyes and pike. The best spots have been any of the open
water bridge areas, the north end of Six Mile Bay, and along Hwy 281 near
Minnewaukan. For walleyes, anglers are using sonars, buckshot rattle
spoons, raps, chubby darters, or jigs tipped with minnows. For pike try
smelt, herring, creek chubs, or larger jigging spoons. For you hunters,
the snow geese are just starting to move into the area and this should
signal the start of the spring goose season. Good Luck and please use
extreme care if venturing out on the ice!!!

PWT Amateur Drawing: Stop in and sign up for one of two amateur entries in
this summers PWT to be held on Devils Lake. Each Monday morning on KZZY's
PWT fishing report, Ed's will draw two qualifiers for these spots. Then on
the Monday after the DL Walleye Tournament (July 1), the two winners will
be drawn from this pool of qualifiers.


----------

